# Quadraphonic from Cyprus



## Masch (Aug 20, 2009)

Greetings fellas!
As indicated in the title, this is the guitarist from Quadraphonic,a progressive rock band in Cyprus. My sidekick and I, decided to post a picture of our much beloved Fryette twins (the amps were bought pre Fryette period, hence the old nameplates). As you can see these were taken at a gig. The sound was according to many of the people who attended phenomenal (at least for the standards of our tiny island). We're the first, proud owners of a Sig X and UL 100 in Cyprus, hoping to do the Fryette (formerly VHT) family justice. I've recently also bought the Deliverance to enlarge our family of boutique amps. Watch this space for future pics/info on recorded material (as the material we have at the moment is not really the best sample). Hope you guys love it, we know we do!


----------



## thesimo (Aug 20, 2009)

hi! 

Crazy rig. What is that white rack unit above the Decimator? Looks like 2 amp gizmos or something!


----------



## Masch (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey!
Glad you like it....mine's pretty basic, it's got a TC Electronics Gforce,a Decimator and the one you're referring to is an RG-16, made by the same company that makes Amp Gizmos, RJM Technology. It's an amazing tool as it allows you to control both the amp and the loop as well as any added FX, stomp boxes. All in all it functions as the brain of the rig (when connected to a midi controller). Unfortunately, I'm not using it to its full extent at the moment (it's extremely hard to find a 7pin to 7pin midi cable around here. Btw, notice the rig on the left, now that's some crazy shit!


----------



## Cookiedude777 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome! 
Its had to find good bands in Cyprus -_-
I met the bassist once at a pub in Cyprus called Savio! Pretty cool dude \m/
I hope ill see them live soon.



Danny.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 7, 2010)

VHT's are great, dont really remember why they changed their name though. Good band you have here, spread the metal faith!


----------



## Masch (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a small update on this thread :

YouTube - quadraphonicband's Channel

This is our very own Youtube page, please visit and if you like what you see, subscribe! We can use all the exposure we can get at the moment since we're preparing our very first album. We've just about recorded the drums for the album and raring to get into the studio and lay down some 7string/6string madness..hope you guys like this, plenty more to come


----------



## Trypios (May 23, 2010)

kanei diafimisi reee 

Nice to see fellow Cypriots here!


----------



## Masch (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice to see some like-minded, gear freaks here too


----------



## Masch (Mar 13, 2011)

Another update on my band's channel fellas.
YouTube - Quadraphonic - Album Recording Sessions 2010-Part5: Lead Guitars
This video is a snippet of our recordings for the debut album, in fact these are some of the takes from the lead guitar tracks on 2-3 songs from the album. Please comment and feel free to subscribe if you like what you see/hear!
Rock on


----------

